# Best Full Size 9mm Handgun?



## Kilotango (Dec 17, 2012)

Just wanted to see what you gents had to say about what particular gun you thought was better. Looking at getting a 9mm pistol and I'm personally leaning towards the M9 and the P226, but definitely open to other options. I've shot a few Glocks and I like the trigger pull but they just don't seem to fit in my hand just right for some reason.

Thanks!


----------



## 0699 (Dec 17, 2012)

Which ever one you shoot best.


----------



## pardus (Dec 17, 2012)

There is no "better" handgun. Just try a few different ones and see what you like.


----------



## AWP (Dec 17, 2012)

Many of these issues are also in a thread about the best concealed carry pistol.

"The best" is so subjective that to even discuss such a thing is almost laughable and should be left to Rolling Stone or the Discovery or Military Channels when they need to fill an issue/ air time.


----------



## Kilotango (Dec 17, 2012)

Understood, my apologies. I'll hit the range and make a decision.


----------



## Polar Bear (Dec 17, 2012)

Kilotango said:


> Just wanted to see what you gents had to say about what particular gun you thought was better. Looking at getting a 9mm pistol and I'm personally leaning towards the M9 and the P226, but definitely open to other options. I've shot a few Glocks and I like the trigger pull but they just don't seem to fit in my hand just right for some reason.
> 
> Thanks!


Grow some man size hands and get a Glock


----------

